# Love



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi gentle folks,

This is to be read by dog lovers only. Only true dog lovers will understand. Uhhh... that's all you guys, isn't it? 

I just want to say to the world just how much I LOVE my dog! Poppy is the most wonderful dog I could dream of. 

I love how she listens when I talk to her. When she just lifts one ear when I mention her name while she sleeps. I love how she is always ready for some fun, some exercise outdoors. She is my exercise buddy. 

I love how I can take her to the woods off leash and run with her and she will respond to my commands as needed. I love how she once stopped chasing a hare and sat waiting for me because I had "yelled" her to do so (from a distance). Priceless.

I love show she runs and growls in her sleep. And how she yawns so loudly when she wakes up!

I love how gentle she is when she picks up a special treat from my hand. A baby could give her a treat and I woulnd't be worried. I love how she is lying by my side just now, her head against my hip. I love how she swings her head towards the doornob when she intends to be more specific about what she wants (out). I love how she tricks me into giving her attention by asking for the door and darting for a toy when I am about to let her out. Clever little devil. 

I love how she makes pseudo mean faces when I show her the harness. She lifts her lips and wrinkles her nose in a nearly mean fashion, but I know she is just excited because she KNOWS she's going for a ride! And rides take us to great places!

I love how she has developped such good cardio and stamina with two years of daily exercise. She's something. If you intend to follow her, you'd better be fit! (we are!)

I love how she picks her "bone of the night" and carries it to the couch, lies on my boyfriend and me when we are about to watch something on tv. She chews on her bone happily for a while until she just lies on his knees, my hand on her hip. 

I love how she makes a point of making sure squirrels stay where they belong. Up in their trees, that is.

I love how she follows me around the house like my shadow. Sometimes it even makes me a little sad. I'd like to tell her: "Don't move, stay where you are, I'm coming right back!". But no, she follows me around, just in case, in front of the oven, under the table while I eat, back to the living room, to the bathroom, in front of the stove, upstairs, etc. Sometimes she's too deep into her nap to move... in which case I'm the one who comes back to her for a kiss and a hug. 

I have what I call kisses attacks. I come to her and I hold her and I kiss her all over the face, I smell her paws, I kiss her ears and feel them on my lips... they feel like thick pieces of warm velvet under my lips. I look at her little black nose and I could take a bite off it so cute it is. 

I love how I just have to say "bath", "car", "house", "bedtime" and so many other things and she knows exactly what I mean and is happy to act accordingly. And you know what? She speaks French! Yeah, we're both French speakers actually  

I watch her body as she runs like a wild beast, her trim, muscly body that moves like the most perfect running machine as she darts here and there and here and there around me and back to me again... beautiful machine! Shiny coat in the sunlight! Golden smile on her beloved face! 

I could go on and on and on. 

Folks, this dog is a rescue. Probably not even a pure GR. This AMAZING, GORGOUS dog is a rescue. Please give a dog a second chance... 

*A Dog's Prayer*
*"Treat me kindly my beloved friend for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me."*​ 
_--Beth Norman Harris_


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So beautifully written and so true. Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

AAAWWWW I loved reading this and could relate to so many of those points! dogs really are mans best friend!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

What a wonderful "love" testimonial! Love the picture too!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing this. So beautifully written and I can too relate to so much you have written. Loving our Goldens and other furry friends makes us better humans.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marie-Julie*



Ithaca said:


> Hi gentle folks,
> 
> This is to be read by dog lovers only. Only true dog lovers will understand. Uhhh... that's all you guys, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Marie-Julie: What you wrote about your girl Poppy is absolutely beautiful and you are so right that people on this forum will understand how deep your love is. Both of my Golden Retrievers, Smooch and Tucker, are rescues and I don't know for sure, or care, whether they are purebred or mixes. I love them as you've described above!!


----------

